# support group for North East of England (Durham/Newcastle area)..Any one interested?



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,I am new to this website but I would really like to get an IBS support group up and running in my area. I live in county Durham and was wondering if there is anyone in that area (E.G Newcastle, Durham, Darlington, Sunderland, Teeside etc) that would be interested in trying to start up an IBS support group?Please reply if you would be interested as I have never heard of a support grouo for IBS in my area and think it would be very beneficialThanks







x


----------



## Starfish21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi!I'd be very interested in a group! I'm from Jarrow and have been looking for somewhere for a while.


----------



## Liberty88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Starfish 21,I have sent you an email







am currently in the process of sorting a support group so good news there xx


----------

